# Jap show finale sunday 2 october



## Ross (Jul 27, 2001)

Jap-Show-Finale-web



It does not matter whether you drive a Nissan Micra or a race spec Evo, ride a GSXR or a Yamaha R1. All Japanese cars and bikes are welcome at Jap show. No matter what you like about the scene there is something for everyone with the relaxed pace of the Show Paddock, club displays and trade area. For those that like the louder side of life we have a variety of attractions that will not disappoint with the country’s quickest Japanese cars competing in the Jap & FWD Drag Series, public Run What Ya Brung open to everyone including bikes, Show & Shine, Drifting, Jet Car, Stunt Displays, Podkhana and more!

Tickets will be on sale very soon.
What’s on at JapShow Finale /Jap Drag Series :

Championship drag racing from Europe’s fastest Japanese cars. Witness 8 second cars battling it out in heads up races. Full Details and list of competitors at Jap Drag Series for Japanese Cars.



RWYB – Run What Ya Brung

The most famous quarter-mile of tarmac in Europe is calling you. Ever fancied yourself as a racer? Do you know how quick your car is? Japshow is the ideal place to see what you and your car can do and it doesn’t cost a fortune either!

RWYB costs £25 for unlimited runs on Saturday and £20 for four runs on Sunday. We recommend you sign-on early to avoid disappointment as there are hundreds of people already addicted to RWYB! Track is open from 9.30am-5pm Saturday and Sunday, track opening and competition times are subject to weather and track conditions.

Most importantly you must remember to bring your driving licence if you want to use the track! Run What Ya Brung will be open to all makes of car and bike on Saturday and Jap cars and bikes only on Sunday. Jap Drag Series drivers are not eligible to compete in any RWYB classes

Runs from Sunday only (until 4pm) are logged and entered into the Run What Ya Brung Competition, and trophies are awarded to the fastest car in each manufacturer-based class at 5pm on Sunday. Stick around if you think you are topping the class, and see the leader board at the sign-on office for updates.

Competition Clutch FWD Drag Series

A championship for all front wheel drive cars including Japanese with the top cars running 8 and 9 second quarters. Full Details and list of competitors at FWD Drag Series sponsored by Competition Clutch.

Jet Car

Do not miss the 270mph, 5 second, FireForce Jet Funny Car, you will know its coming when you hear the air being torn apart by the massive turbine engine.

Drift Rides

If you do not fancy thrashing your own car then don’t worry because we have someone else here willing to take you for a ride in theirs. This is your opportunity to experience some real exhilarating sideways action with a pro drifter for just £10.

If you are interested in trying drifting for yourself then Santa Pod holds regular Drift What Ya Brung days, full details are at DWYB – Drift What Ya Brung – Learn & Practice Drifting.

Please add your name to the list below.
Only the first forty cars will get a pass to be on the club stand as space is restricted.


----------

